# Leipziger Bahnhof für Software-Update geschlossen



## Aka-Aka (19 September 2010)

Es ist nicht der 1. April, oder?

Hauptbahnhof Leipzig für Softwareupdate gesperrt - Nachrichten Newsticker - dpa_nt - regioline_nt - berlinbrandenburg_nt - WELT ONLINE



> Leipzig (dpa/sn) - Bahnfahrer müssen sich an diesem Wochenende auf  erhebliche Einschränkungen am Leipziger Hauptbahnhof einstellen. Für  Softwareumstellungen in den elektronischen Stellwerken bleibt ein  Großteil des Knotenpunktes den ganzen Samstag über gesperrt. (...) Die Arbeiten an der Software seien nötig,  um die Strecke (...) wieder wie geplant in  Betrieb nehmen zu können, hieß es.



Vertrauen schafft das irgendwie nicht.

[ir] "Sehr verehrte Damen und Herren! Leider kann unser Zug wegen eines Softwareupdates am nächsten Bahnhof nicht halten, weil die Bremsen nicht funktionieren. Aber 10 km weiter ist ein Güterzug liegen gebleiben, spätestens dann halten wir auch. Den Rücktransfer zum Bahnhof übernimmt das Deutsche Rote Kreuz. Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis!" [/ir]


----------



## Antiscammer (19 September 2010)

*AW: Leipziger Bahnhof für Software-Update geschlossen*

Möglicherweise stellen sie auf ein anderes System um, weil das alte nicht mehr supported wird. Wenn das der Fall ist, müssen sie die ganze Steuerungselektronik (Schnittstellen) in der Software neu erfassen und konfigurieren, und dann Funktionstests durchführen. Das kann schon dauern.

Solange die Software richtig arbeitet (was wir mal schwer hoffen wollen), gibt es dann beim funktionsfähigen System eigentlich nur die Option: "geht oder geht nicht".


----------

